# RV Goop



## bandalop (Jan 10, 2011)

Two years ago I purchased a product called RV Goop.  It comes in a tube and it pemanently glues anything!  It is fantastic!  Well, after two years, what I have left is setting up in the tube.  Time to buy again.  I can't remember where I purchased the stuff, thought is was at Camping World but they say no, never heard of it.  Has anyone out there had an experience with RV Goop and could you put me on to where I can purchase?


----------



## Larry and Rita (Jan 10, 2011)

Re: RV Goop

I Googled it and got 9,000 places to buy it


----------



## bandalop (Jan 12, 2011)

RE: RV Goop

I had already goobled it and all sources were internet orders.  I was looking for a local store, need it now.  Anyway, I have ordered on line and I will wait, it that's the only way I can get it.  It is great stuff!


----------



## dfedora (Jan 12, 2011)

RE: RV Goop



Around the North East most auto parts stores and hardware stores carry Goop on there shelfs. They make a few diferent types. All about the same product. 
 10 years ago my son had a broken lens on his  car just before he needed a state inspection  sticker . I tried many different types of glues, Goop worked 1st time and 4 years later it was still just like new. GREAT stuff..
I all ways have some around.

  Dick
2005 28' V-10 sunseeker 
2007 Jeep Wrangler toad  almost


----------



## LeaklessLarry (Jan 18, 2011)

Re: RV Goop

HI I have spent 30 some years in the roofing trades and have sealed zillions of leaks and still do.
The RV goop mentioned may work I never used it, but I see it comes in 3.7 ounce tubes, which I would not find practical for large applications.
What works for me, is this.  NEVER USE THIS on RUBBER-epdm!    
 Is a product called Quad polymer by OSI.  Home depot often carries it in 3 colors   white-clear-terratone(real dark brown). I don't like to use clear because of UV degradation.   I buy at ABC supply a national roofing supply and it come in over 400 colors so I use it for detailing and eye-browing windows.  I also use $20 dollar skeleton caulk guns that have good release/triggers so it stops when done.
You do not want to get this stuff on any clothing you cherish!!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep a bag of rags handy- and it is mineral spirit clean up.
RAIN can come 5 minutes after application and no sweat.  10 ounce caulk tubes are about $7.


----------

